# Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?



## Torben456 (10. September 2013)

*Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mir gerne mal Planetside 2 angucken, da ich aber nur ne 2k Leitung habe will ich es nicht umsonst runterladen.
Würde mein System ausreichen, und wenn, auf welchen Einstellungen wird es laufen. 
Ich habe einen 19" TFT und eine Auflösung von 1440x900.

Vielen Dank, schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Kotor (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Hi,

sozusagen fällst du mit dem @6600 aus den Minimalanforderungen ...  

 "Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 or higher / AMD Phenom II X2 or higher"

Edit: Blödsinn ... E6850 ist ja noch ein Zweikerner.


Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. OC betreibst du auch.
Mit meinem Q6600@3GHz wird Sims 3, Guild Wars2, Dragon Age 1+2 usw. gespielt  (mit einer schwächeren GK ! in FullHD) 

Aber lass dich weiter beraten - ich spiele keine Planetside 2


----------



## Homerclon (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Ich hatte es mal mit meinem System gespielt, lief etwa auf mittleren Einstellungen @FullHD.
Aber eher zäh, als flüssig, schwankte so zwischen 25-40fps.

Athlon II X3 450 (3,2GHz) @ X4
4GB DDR3-1600
Radeon HD 6850 (sollte irgendwo in der Region deiner 560 SE sein.)


----------



## Ion (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Planetside 2 ist sehr CPU-lastig, ich denke das wird nichts.
Aber teste es doch einfach selbst, das Spiel ist ja F2P.


----------



## Kotor (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*



Ion schrieb:


> Planetside 2 ist sehr CPU-lastig, ich denke das wird nichts.
> Aber teste es doch einfach selbst, das Spiel ist ja F2P.


 
Doch so schlimm ? Planetside 2 wird wohl hoffentlich auf mehr Kernen besser laufen, oder ?


Edit: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/planetside-2/artikel/planetside_2_im_technik_check,46676,3007368.html

- besser 8GB RAM
- CPU wird wirklich knapp
- GK sowieso knapp ... jedoch fährst niedrige Auflösung 
- SSD empfohlen

So habe ich mich getäuscht .... und hab sogar Planetside 2 installiert und noch nicht probiert


----------



## xXenermaXx (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Hab 's auf 'nem Conroe E6700 mit 'ner HD4890 spielen können. Wenn auch nicht auf hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

bei mir läufts super flüssig hab zwar die FPS net gemessen aber sieht geschmeidig aus^^

FX 6300, Radeon 7870 PCS+, 8GB DDR3 1333 alles soweit auf hoch und Full HD


----------



## Torben456 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> bei mir läufts super flüssig hab zwar die FPS net gemessen aber sieht geschmeidig aus^^
> 
> FX 6300, Radeon 7870 PCS+, 8GB DDR3 1333 alles soweit auf hoch und Full HD



Du hast ja auch einen 6 Kerner und ne 40% stärkere Grafikkarte


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Ich konnte es auf meinem alten Q8200 mit 2,33 Ghz und ner GTX 460 einigermaßen flüssig in niedrigen Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## Torben456 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Doch so schlimm ? Planetside 2 wird wohl hoffentlich auf mehr Kernen besser laufen, oder ?
> 
> 
> Edit: Technik-Check: Planetside 2 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de
> ...


 
Laut dem Technik-Check sollte es doch ohne Probleme auf Mittel laufen oder nicht? Ein q6600 plus GTX 560 steht dort.
Da ich aber ne etwas abgespeckte Variante der GTX 560 habe (SE=Small Edition) müsste es trotzdem laufen, da es ja dort in FULL HD gezockt wird. Mit einer Auflösung 1440x900 die ich bestizte wird ja nochmal 20% der FPS drauf kommen und das müsste sich dadurch ja ausgleichen


----------



## Ion (11. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Hier mal ein paar Benchmarks des Spiels
Planetside 2 Performance Test - Games - VideoCardz Forums


----------



## Stueppi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Ich weiß nicht wie stark im vergleich deine CPU mit einem p2 x4 @ 3,4ghz ist aber deine Graka ist schneller als ne hd 4850 512mb. Damit und 4gb Ram konnte ich PS2 Spielen bei 1600x900 bei mittel bis niedrigen einstellungen. Musst halt deine CPU mit Weitsicht runterdrehen und Schatten ausstellen entlasten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. September 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Planetside ist richtig hart ein Kollege mit nem 1090T und ner HD6870 und einer Auflösung von 1444x724 oder so hatte mega Laggs ohne CFG alles auf Low und nur 30 FPS und in schlachten sogar 15. Da komme ich bei Ultra noch mit 40 Davon


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (9. Dezember 2013)

Planetside 2 schafft mein Laptop auf mittel mit 40 Fps ich habe eine NVIDIA gt 630m intel i5 2,7Ghz und 6gb RAM


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2013)

Auf meinem System, siehe Signatur gibt es auf Ultra immer wieder Minilags. Stört extrem.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Versuchs mal mit diesem Test: Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements


----------



## Seki92 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Ich habe ein Ähnliches system, einen Q6600@3,5ghz sowie eine Gtx 460 und die FPS fallen , egal welche einstellungen, in großen Kämpfen in Richtung 20fps. Falls du damit noch spielen kannst, wär es einen versuch wert. 
Eventuell müsstest du deinem Quad die Sporen geben und den zumindest auf 3,2ghz bringen, das sollte gegen die fps drops ein bischen helfen.


----------



## Ulami (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ist mein Sytem ausreichend für Planetside 2?*

Nachdem der Necro hier schon zugeschlagen hat...

Planetside2 war sehr schlecht optimiert. Grafik auf Ultra is kein Thema, aber bei der Masse an Spielern (häufig hunderte auf einem Fleck) und ihrem Geballere ist die CPU fast immer die Bremse gewesen. Ende 2013 haben sies endlich geschafft, auch mal zwei Performance Updates rauszuhauen, die bei vielen auch wirklich was gebracht haben. Am Ende war das Setup aber immer Glück, manche liefen wesentlich besser als andere eigentlich stärkere.

Bei mir persönlich hat der 2500k auf 4,3GHz für ein nicht competitive game gereicht. Häufig stabile 60, drops auf 20-30. Der 120Hz Monitor is aber eigentlich anderes gewöhnt.

Spiel is ganz cool, solang man auf einem Server mit guten Leuten is. Wenn man nur die Futterfraktion(weil die anderen guten schon gegangen sind) des Servers is, vergehts einem aber auch schnell wieder. Das wirkliche Problem des Spiels ist, dass man jeden Tag von den Gleichen gefarmt wird oder immer die Newbs farmt. Bis das Equipment zusammen is, um sich zu wehren, sind die meisten schon wieder weg.


Tl;dr Gab zwei Performance Updates -> mal wieder reinschauen, obs nun besser läuft


----------

